# Stadil Fjord



## Aal-ex (7. November 2007)

Hallo Boardies #h,

nachdem ich hier soviele hilfreiche Tipps für meinen diesjährigen Angelurlaub in Schweden bekommen habe, hoffe ich auch diesmal nicht enttäuscht zu werden.

Ich fahre nächstes Jahr Anfang September nach Dänemark, genauer gesagt nach Stadil. Stadil liegt nördlich von Ringköbing. Ich benötige alle Infos über diese Gegend, besonders über den *Stadil Fjord*, weil dieser genau vor meiner Haustür liegt. Was, Wie und Wo man dort fischen kann. Füttert mich bitte mit allen Infos die ihr habt. Würde auch mal einen Forellenpuff ausprobieren, also wenn ihr diesbezüglich irgendwelche Erfahrungen habt, bitte her damit.

Besten Dank #6

Gruß Aal-ex


----------



## Aal-ex (16. November 2007)

*AW: Stadil Fjord*

Kennt keiner von Euch den Stadil Fjord ???
:c seufz


----------



## angler0815 (16. November 2007)

*AW: Stadil Fjord*

such doch mal nach 
*Hvide Sande*

wenn du mich fragst, kannst du in unseren Bodden mehr Fisch fangen ...


----------



## elch6 (16. November 2007)

*AW: Stadil Fjord*

ALSO an Stadilfjord war ich noch nicht, aber schon öfters am Rinköbing. Lt ADAC Scandinaviernatlas ist der eigentliche Stadilfjord ein Süsswassersee.  Der Vest Stadilfjord könnte auch ein Brackwassersee sein. Mit Sicherheit wirst Du in beiden Basch fangen. An den Mündungsbereichen der Auen würde ich es auf Forelle probieren (gesetzlichen Mindestabstand beachten). Wenn der Vest Stadilfjord ein Brackwassersee ist kannst Du da mal auf Platte gehen.

Gruß

Peter


----------



## LAC (17. November 2007)

*AW: Stadil Fjord*

Hallo, 
es sind reichlich fische im stadil fjord, vom hecht über barsch, schnäpel bis zur forelle. Problem ist, dass einige teile des gebietes in privatbesitz sind und somit für besucher gesperrt sind . Es ist ein naturschutzgebiet und man darf sich nur auf den wegen nach osten bewegen. Die vogelwelt ist dort sehr gross, see- und fischadler, rohrdommel, wasseralle und rohrweide ist dort, die aus der luft die kranken fische feststellt und erbeutet. Problem sind auch die schilfwälder - es ist ein tolles Naturgebiet wie der ringköbing fjord auch - jedoch schwer zu beangeln.


----------



## Aal-ex (19. November 2007)

*AW: Stadil Fjord*

Wenn das ein Naturschutzgebiet ist, darf ich denn da überhaupt angeln? ;+

Zählt als Privatbesitz nur das Grundstück oder auch Teile des Sees dazu? Dürfte ich denn mit Schlauchboot darauf rumschippern und angeln? ;+

Über weitere Infos wäre ich sehr dankbar, u.a. gute Angelstellen etc.

Danke, Aal-ex


----------



## LAC (20. November 2007)

*AW: Stadil Fjord*

Hallo,
der stadil fjord hat ja eine kleine verbindung mit dem rinköbing fjord und dieser verbindungsarm, ist ein ideales angelrevier, da er auch nicht so breit ist. Wird kaum aufgesucht von anglern, die hier ferien machen - dort ist es optimal mit dem schlauchboot mal eine kleine tour zu machen. 
Der staat hat reichlich grund dort gekauft und den fjord renaturiert, jedoch konnte er nicht alle kaufen. Nun kann ich dir nicht sagen, welche grundstücke in privater hand sind, jedoch ist dieses ja auch bei den kleien auen hier der fall, wo der eigentümer sogar das fischrecht hat, wenn sie nicht fischereilich genutz werden, d.h. durch einen angelverein gepachtet wurden. Die landwirte sehen es nicht gerne, dass man durch die felder läuft, da oft schäden angerichtet werden - da der kürzeste weg immer der beste ist für den angler, jedoch nicht für den landwirt. Der schaden ist dann vorprogrammiert - man sollte um eine genehmigung bitten.
Im unteren bereich ist es die "Von Au" im oberen "Hover Au" ist ein lachs und meerforellen gewässer und man darf dort angeln - so wird es bei mir angezeigt. Ich glaube jedoch man benötigt dort ausser den staatlichen fischereischein auch noch eine tageskarte - auskunft kann dir sicherlich die touristikinformation in ringköbing geben.
In dieser gegend ist auch der ringköbing fjord ein ideales revier und es lohnt sich mit dem schlauchboot auch dort mal an den schilfkanten eine kleine tour auf hecht zu machen, da benötigst du keinen tagesschein. Jedoch pass auf, der fjord hat durch den wind seine tücken.

Nun werde ich dir alle fische nennen - die nach den neusten untersuchungen dort vorkommen. 
Ich habe sie gespeichert - mein Blog hier im anglerboard - da habe ich es erwähnt, genauer geht es nicht. Ich nenne sie dir auf dän. und (wissenschaftlich) - dann befasst man sich etwas mehr mit dem fischen und sucht ein wenig.
Hier die fischarten.
Aal (Anguilla anguilla), Aborre (Perca fluviatilis), Hork (Gymnocephalus cernuus), Brasen (Abramis brama), Elritse (Phoxinus phoxinus), Grundling (Gobio gobio), Karpe (Cyprinus caprio), Regnloje (Leucaspius delineatus), Rudskalle (Scardinius erythrophthalmus, Skalle (Rutilus rutilus), Gedde (Exos lucius), Helt (Coregonus lavaretus), Smelt (Osmerus eperlanus) Laks (Salmo salar), Regnboeorred (Oncorhynchus mykiss), Orred (Salmo trutta), Aborre (Perca fluviatilis), Hork (Gymnocephalus cernuss), Rudskalle (Scardinius erythrophthalmus), Skalle (Rutilus rutilus), Skrubbe (Platichthys flesus)

Zwei habe ich vergessen - es sind die stichlinge.

Viel spass beim "angeln" in den büchern - es sind reichlich fischarten da.
Viele grüsse aus dänemark


----------



## Aal-ex (21. November 2007)

*AW: Stadil Fjord*

@ Lydum Art Center,

besten Dank für deinen informativen Beitrag und für das kleine Rätsel. Ein paar Fischarten kann man aus dem lateinischen ableiten und den Rest ... #c ... muss ich wohl nachschlagen. 

#h Aal-ex


----------

